# Blue fawn?



## BrittPitt (Aug 22, 2013)

Okay so I've posted before about my confusion over Zoey's coloring. Well she got a bath the other day and I decided to take a pic while she was napping.










She looks so red! I'm just really questioning now, is she blue or blue fawn? I've never had a color changing dog before lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

LOL, she's still not and will never be blue fawn. She's blue. Blue with _fawn undertones_, meaning she may have that brownish tint, but she's still blue.

_This_ is a blue fawn colored dog. (random google image)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

looks brown to me. I dont even see blue tint. I am bad at colors lol


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

How 'bout now?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Definitely a blue. Blue fawn is what Pink posted. Your dog is blue with a fawn tint, often seen in the light. Blue is the dilute of black and I believe blue dogs like yours that have that slight hint of fawn are dilutes of Seal. Seal looks black but in the light can look almost brown. Anyway, yep you have a cute blue! I had a sweet foster dog who was this color.


----------



## BrittPitt (Aug 22, 2013)

Seal dilute, okay awesome that at least gives me something new to research. Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrittPitt (Aug 22, 2013)

So I googled seal dilute dogs, and found this! Just in case anyone's interested, it was on a site about Italian greyhounds and their coloring and gentics, but it seems spot on! There are pictures on the page that match her perfectly =]

http://www.italian-greyhound.net/IGColors.htm

Although the majority of the dogs above are registered as "blue", they all have some degree of fawn undertones. Some owners may have been registered these dogs as "blue-fawn. Since the term blue-fawn and blue have never been definitively decided as to what constitutes the difference by any authority on the breed, anyone registering these dogs as blue or blue-fawn would be correct.

As discussed above about the Seal coloration, when the dilution gene is present, it changes the Black in the coat to blue, but does not change the red or fawn-ish casting in the coat --- the resulting coat color is that of a blue dog with different degrees of the fawn undertones. Just like the Seal having anywhere from "off black" to almost chocolate in color, so too does the dilute version, only with it being blue hair mixed with fawn hairs.

So while the AKC does not have the color choice of "Dilute seal", genetically, you get an idea of what colors your IG may carry for coat color choices.

So now you want to breed a blue dog who can only produce blue to a dilute seal (blue dog that carries red). What colors are possible? All of them will appear to be blue, but some will be "blue-blue" and others will have various degrees of the red/fawn undertone as seen in the above photos of Seal dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

...her color is not called "seal dilute",its still called Blue. I was just saying that all blue dogs are dilutes of either black or seal.  just like blue fawn is the dilute of fawn.  hope this helps. Your pup is blue!


But yes, the Italian greyhound thing makes sense, which is what I was saying. In the bully world there is not such thing as "dilute seal" though. Blue fawn dogs are a fawn colored dog that is dilute.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

And ur dog doesnt look red(even in another universe) either(I know u werent saying it was red but u did indeed say "she looks so red"). My dogs are red. Ur dog is blue just like everyone else has said.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Pink, it's confusing because different terms are accepted amoung different breeds for colors. 

Genetically the dog is dilute seal, as it has a blue nose. If it had a black nose it be simply seal... But either way, as coach said, you'd register it as blue..


----------



## BrittPitt (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone, and yes I was more looking to understand her coloring then to try and name it something different. I know the bully term is blue. She's my first bully breed, and all I'm looking to do is understand. The world is full of ignorance on these dogs, and I would rather be educated on the subject so I can help to educate others that will find themselves in my position.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

I want to see more pics of the pup! Most blue pups usually look more grey for the 1st few months until their true collars start to show. My pup is 10 months now, beautiful blue(grey) coat with fawn undertones in the sun.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

whatever color you end up deciding---she is precious and those puppy pix of her just scream "KISS ME"


----------

